

Artificial Intuition - jgrant27
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2010-12-19-222902_artificial_intuition.html

======
abhikshah
I scanned through the artificial-intuition.com site and still can't tell what
it is. It sounds like usual machine learning (no theory or first-order logic,
instead identifying (possibly nonlinear) correlations between variables). The
marketing-speak makes it difficult to tell how their method compares to other
well-known ones. At the point, it seems like their biggest achievement is in
PR (Artificial Intuition is a great name!) but if someone has any specifics,
I'd love to know.

~~~
syntience
You can learn a lot more of the high level parts of the theory by watching the
videos at <http://videos.syntience.com> and by reading
<http://monicasmind.com> . We're not using "usual machine learning"
techniques. We use a fusion of several Model Free Methods. The result of the
learning is functional but opaque, so there is no "identifying correlations
between variables". And the A-N site is not "marketingspeak" . It's a serious
attempt to convey the high level points of the theory to those who would
benefit from knowing that alternatives to the current failing paradigm
exists... Researchers that are struggling with something that doesn't work and
students entering the field. We are making an effort to stop the cyclic
propagation of the Reductionist AI meme, which is what universities and
established textbooks teach.

~~~
abhikshah
Looked through the blog but don't have time for the videos. From my
perspective (computational systems biology), it looks like an amalgamation of
ideas surrounding Complex Adaptive Systems and Statistical Machine Learning.
And I really do like the way the material is presented. But, without a single
equation, algorithm, result or comparison with existing methods, it's hard to
tell whether there's any technical substance here.

------
syntience
Please also note that as founder of Syntience I cannot speak for the other two
efforts mentioned on the page. Several companies started using the term
"Artificial Intuition" within a three year period. We own all the important
domain names :-) and we think we have a better justification for calling it
that since we can explain why we think our AN algorithm does what human
intuition does.

